# Merit List Under PTAP 2014



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

When is the merit list being released for PTAP this year? Any updates would be welcomed.


----------



## little me (Nov 13, 2014)

I called them yesterday to inquire about the merit list and they said that they will display it after a week or two.Most probably at the end of November like last year . Although I told him that classes will start in all medical colleges of punjab on 17th November and they have already started in KPK but he said that the procedure will take 10-15 days and it's not his fault. Have you applied this year?


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

yes I have applied. Its true, I don't know why they announce results so late, after when classes begin because by that time you kind of have already paid the fees. I called them today too and they said the same to me, they will announce the results one week later. what are your marks? what category have you applied to?


----------



## little me (Nov 13, 2014)

I have applied for mbbs and bds .And my marks are in the 930s Alhumdulilah. what are your marks? what universities did you prefer?


----------



## hajira (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone knows about the further process after the acceptance from PTAP?


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Little me which college did u prefer. I'm asking because u might be in the same college As I am in.


----------



## little me (Nov 13, 2014)

loading I am studying in AIMC ...(Allama iqbal medical college )


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

when can foreign students start applying for PTAP?


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Go to their website.... I think the deadline was last month. 
Type in Economic Affair Division PTAP in google. It will say all about it.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Most of the links on their web site are not opening right now but according to this link from last year, the deadline was Oct 31st, 2014. Not sure what this year might be.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

I checked their website a while ago and the deadline is the same this year. Meaning you can no longer apply for PTAP if you havent. The results for PTAP is gonna be announced at the end of september.


----------

